# Illinois



## CarrieCrowe (Jul 13, 2021)

Hey everyone, I just joined the forum a couple days ago. I was wondering if there were and GSD rescues in middle Illinois? I can find breeders but no rescues. I have a 4 yr old female that is my world and some day I am wanting another one. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

